
Ask HN: Is software engineering a big deal? - BornLikeThat
Context: I graduated university two years ago and have been working as a dev since then. The work is good, management is good but I just keep feeling that it&#x27;s no big a deal, anyone can do it and the stuff that matters actually does not require development (e.g. meeting with clients, climbing management ladder etc).<p>Would love to know what others think.
======
ycombonator
I think you are conflating software engineering and regular management. If
your definition of success and job satisfaction is climbing up the corporate
ladder you don’t need software engineering at all. You could go into sales or
marketing and climb faster. Having said that software engineering matters. If
it didn’t matter a lot of things we take for granted in 2019 wouldn’t exist,
like this message board or the tiny ‘supercomputer’ you carry in your hand
called smartphone. MRI Imaging, Fly-by-wire software, cashless transactions..
I could go on and on.

------
juststeve
What type of apps do you build? What languages?

